# Magierguide



## Dorbar (8. September 2006)

Hoi, 

also erstmal ein Hallo, weil ich bin neu hier.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hmm, und zum Magierguide muss ich sagen, das er 1. veraltet ist und 2. Nicht ganz stimmt.

Ihr schreibt das blizzard nicht sinnvoll wäre, weil man auf der Stelle stehen bleiben muss, aber das ist so nicht korrekt...
Bei entsprechender Talentverteilung und entsprechenden Gegnern "farm" ich mit blizzard 9-10 Mobs gleichzeitig.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achso, und Arkane Explosion wird seid irgendnem patch auch sofort gewirkt.. *grins*

MfG

Dobar, Magier vom Dienst...


----------



## ZAM (8. September 2006)

Patchstand 1.8
Neue sind in Arbeit.


----------



## Dorbar (9. September 2006)

Aso,

alles klar... Wenn ihr mal paar Tips von nem Eismagier braucht.. Hihihi.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß

Dorbar


----------

